# When One of Your Dogs is Badder



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What do you do when one of your dogs misbehaves and stresses out the other one? Poor Indy gets anxious when Maddy misbehaves, and I don't smack or yell or anything like that but those dogs can tell when I even read something that makes me frustrated without ever saying a word or doing anything....they know immediately when I'm annoyed with Maddy; Maddy doesn't care (worth it to her) but Indy gets upset. I hired a dog walker; I thought she could use some more attention and fun. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I yell !! HAHA!  In my opinion it's normal to get upset and go "gosh darn it!!!" And I don't think it would kill 'em dead to hear a "That's enough!" or "Settle!!" loudly.



Mine are allowed to play wrestle and chase each other like crazy around the table in the living room (ie. when it's raining outside) because they need the exercise and fun etc. But if they were to start to Really go crazy like bump onto the flat-screen-TV or act reckless I say:
"THAT's ENOUGH", and "Go lay down" and I point to a spot (especially for Lou, the fire cracker) and tell them basically that play time is over for now... And I kinda have to yell because they can't hear me over all the growling, barking at each other - which I also allow but "limitedly"  

They get it... And they look a bit "sorry" at first but they get over it! And take a nap  and our relationship is the same... They are not afraid of me or anything, and I tell them "good kids" for being calm... And when they REALLY settle they get tummy rubs .... 

I think being firm is fine. Lots of people disagree. but if nothing else works, even for the people that disagree!.... Then.... (???)

I have no idea how You are with them (my memory is pathetic, forgive me for that) but I don't know if you are a positive-reinforcement-only gal. All I know is that you love them I can tell. But you deserve some peace and quiet  it's your house and they need to live by the rules  and that's not being mean... It works even for humans  

Playtime "allowed"









Got too reckless, playtime is over, you are "grounded", nap time 








I don't exactly know what it is that happens either, but hopefully it will get better 

And this is just MY personal opinion and what works for US. So I thought I'd share, but I won't be offended if u disagree and/or throw it in the trash 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

No I don't disagree at all! The problem is that Maddy is a tough cookie and she totally won't listen if she doesn't feel like it And she needs a firm hand or she just won't respect me. Some dogs like Indy are just softer in their personalities and I feel terrible when I lay down the law for Maddy and Indy gets in between us wagging and wiggling, trying to mediate! It's adorable but breaks my heart. So anyway hopefully the dog walker will give Maddy more attention and stimulation and also give big sister Indy a break


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for your response Lou! It's true, firmness is not going to hurt anyone and is good for them in the end


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> No I don't disagree at all! The problem is that Maddy is a tough cookie and she totally won't listen if she doesn't feel like it And she needs a firm hand or she just won't respect me. Some dogs like Indy are just softer in their personalities and I feel terrible when I lay down the law for Maddy and Indy gets in between us wagging and wiggling, trying to mediate! It's adorable but breaks my heart. So anyway hopefully the dog walker will give Maddy more attention and stimulation and also give big sister Indy a break
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know what you mean dear, (it's so sweet of Indy) mmmm maybe just tell Indy she is a good girl but teach her wait, or stay, for her to stand a bit further, I know she is trying to get in between because she cares about u both and doesn't like the "disagreement" but maybe if she learns to stand back, with treats or something, you could "talk" to Maddy and be able to teach her better manners, I'm not sure... They do have very different personalities, and I would too feel bad that Indy gets upset about it. But maybe there is a way for Indy to feel like she has " a job" by sit-stay or something like that...
I just wish I could help more, because I know how much u love them both so much, even though Maddy has a naughty personality at times, I know u try your best with her 

EDIT: I got her names all mixed up, LOL


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Indiana said:


> No I don't disagree at all! The problem is that Maddy is a tough cookie and she totally won't listen if she doesn't feel like it And she needs a firm hand or she just won't respect me. Some dogs like Indy are just softer in their personalities and I feel terrible when I lay down the law for Maddy and Indy gets in between us wagging and wiggling, trying to mediate! It's adorable but breaks my heart. So anyway hopefully the dog walker will give Maddy more attention and stimulation and also give big sister Indy a break
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maddy and Indy sounds like Charlie and Edison. 

Charlie is the tough cookie and I do yell at him. Perhaps it is bad to yell at him but it makes me feel much better afterwards. Edison has softer personality and even when he did something bad, it was because he was sure it wasn't bad at all, it was just fun. :argh:

I yell at Charlie but I don't at Edison. If he misbehave, I escort him quietly into his x-pen so he can have 2 minutes time out. If Charlie misbehave, I yell at him "Crate!", mostly he went straight in, except when hubby is around, he felt when hubby is around, I shouldn't disciplined him :argh:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have two things that I am hoping will help; the dog walker, and also the puppy Aria. Maddy just LOVES Aria and Aria loves Maddy, but she's a bit too small to play properly yet. When she's a couple of months older she will run around with Maddy the way Maddy wants and give her more fun. But the advice for making her listen and basic obedience is great, thank you.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Indy and Maddy make Chell seem like she has a split-personality! Some days she's like Maddy where she won't listen and I have to yell... other days she's like Indy and if I get frustrated at something not even her, she's following me around tail between her legs whining until I sit and she crawls into my lap licking me everywhere.

I totally get how hard that could be! Hopefully the dog walker helps!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Suggestion*

You asked for suggestions and I know how a sensitive, loving dog can respond. What helped me, a lot, is one-on-one time with the sensitive dog: praise and more praise and fun! This "alone" time seemed to matter the most and make my dog feel incredibly special and confident. Best Wishes! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I try to praise and treat the "good" dog. The obstreporous one then usually wants to do whatever is needed to get in on the good stuff. But my two wind me up almost equally, and neither is too upset by my occasional outbursts, which they know never last long. Looking at it from the dog's point of view, I suppose the important thing is to reassure Indy the moment she shows conciliating behaviours, so that she knows she has a way of instantly calming you down and is in control of the situation.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would disengage from Maddy and ignore her silliness while paying nice quiet attention to Indy. Indy gets the reassurance needed to know that you aren't mad at her and Maddy gets the idea that being a PIA will not get her anything.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I see that between my two spoos but it never "registered" that's what it was till I read this post. Dah!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Fjm, I do try to do that...it must be hard for Maddy when she has the perfect sister, lol. Indy's favorite thing in the whole world is fetch so I play fetch with her for half an hour every day after work. The other dogs are there too but they are like furniture to her when there's a ball involved  However, Maddy could care less if I praise Indy and not her, she's so single minded and determined to do whatever thing she is trying to do and I am trying to prevent. However, Maddy is really food motivated so I use treats to reward the good behaviour, and some time with her favorite toy. I hide all toys because she destroys them, but when she's good she gets some time to chew one. Dog walker comes today, yay! I'm hoping they will hit it off because what Maddy could use more than exercise is just another person and some other dogs (hopefully there will be at least one or two) to get her little brain active in a new way. Oh, and Lily CD RE, I don't really care about silliness...I only intervene when she's trying to destroy something. However, I am glad we got the new puppy because when she's older, she will engage with Maddy a lot more than Indy does, I can see it already. Indy was such a serious puppy but Aria LOVES to play, so there's that.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Haha!! When Missy misbehaves, Ash gets nervous and ALWAYS tries to correct her. It's really funny. She will run and tackle missy, bop her in the head, slap her face to get her to stop doing whatever. It's like she's trying to save her from getting in trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Indiana, if I minded silliness I would have no business having a spoo! I hear you about the destructive stuff though. Thankfully they eventually grow out of that for the most part (although Lily did help herself to a cherry pie last week!).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha you're right. Btw, Dog walking went great today; she's taking Maddy to her acreage tomorrow to play with her 3 well socialized blue heelers. Maddy loves her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Haha you're right. Btw, Dog walking went great today; she's taking Maddy to her acreage tomorrow to play with her 3 well socialized blue heelers. Maddy loves her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's really awesome!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

